# antónimo de empatía



## lulis33

Hola! alguien sabe cual es el antónimo de la palabra empatía?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pues no es fácil...

¿Indiferencia?


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Quizás:*egocentrismo, antipatía*.


----------



## lulis33

muchas gracias si me siven esas sugerencias

saludos


----------



## Argónida

*Autismo*, no como patología en este caso, sino como rasgo de personalidad.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Argónida said:


> *Autismo*, no como patología en este caso, sino como rasgo de personalidad.


 
Por eso había dicho yo 'indiferencia', si bien las palabras que propone Marcos también tienen mucho sentido. Según el contexto...


----------



## Betildus

Pienso más bien que podría ser *indiferencia*.
El antónimo de antipatía es simpatía. Más se acercaría *egocentrismos*.


----------



## Jellby

lulis33 said:


> Hola! alguien sabe cual es el antónimo de la palabra empatía?



Primero creo que deberías definir qué entiendes por "antónimo de empatía".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Yo diría antipatía.
ya que entiendo empatía, como el hecho de relacionarse muy bien alguien, tener afinidad y más coloquialmente _"caerse"_ bien con alguien.
Lo contrario para mi, sería antipatía.
"Mi jefe y yo tenemos empatía, por eso trabajamos de los mejor..."

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## sinamay

empatía.
1. f. Participación afectiva, y por lo común emotiva, de un sujeto en una realidad ajena.

empatía.
1. f. Identificación mental y afectiva de un sujeto con el estado de ánimo de otro.


empatía.
1. f. Capadidad de identificarse con alguien y compartir sus sentimientos.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Todas las explicaciones vienen del DRAE; la tercera es avance de la XXIII edición, la segunda de la actual y la primera de la XXI  edición.


----------



## Namarne

¿Qué tal *solipsismo*?


----------



## Dama de noche

Para mí el antónimo sería psicopatía.

Hace años un amigo que estaba estudiando psicología me explicó que las personas podíamos situarnos en una escala en la que en un extremo estaría el empático y en el otro estaría el psicópata.


----------



## chics

Dama de noche said:


> ...las personas podíamos situarnos en una escala en la que en un extremo estaría el empático y en el otro estaría el psicópata.


 
¡Vaya! Muy al extremo ¿no?

No lo sé, en todo caso, *no empático* ...
Por antipatía yo entiendo lo contrario de simpatía. Símpatía es lo que explica Rosangelus, caerse bien. Empatía en cambio es la capacidad de ponerse uno en el lugar del otro, nos caiga bien o no.


----------



## Cecilio

Otra posibilidad, un poco inexacta, podría ser _*misantropía*._


----------



## Outsider

¿Insensibilidad?


----------



## babu59

Apatíia tal vez?


----------



## Baunilha

Yo diría apatía o misantropía...


----------



## L4ut4r0

Dama de noche said:


> Hace años un amigo que estaba estudiando psicología me explicó que las personas podíamos situarnos en una escala en la que en un extremo estaría el empático y en el otro estaría el psicópata.



Tienes toda la razón. El psicópata cuando es victimario no tiene empatía por sus victimas.


----------



## babu59

El psicopata es un enfermo. La empatia se refiere mas una capacidad que tienen las personas de interactuar entre si y de intercambio de afectos entre dos seres y cuyo antonimo seria apatia.


----------



## Namarne

babu59 said:


> El psicopata es un enfermo. La empatia se refiere mas una capacidad que tienen las personas de interactuar entre si y de intercambio de afectos entre dos seres y cuyo antonimo seria apatia.


Yo pienso que lo defines muy bien. Sin embargo, la palabra *apatía *tiene un uso habitual en español que no es el de "falta de empatía", sino el de _abulia_, al menos esa es mi impresión.


----------



## babu59

ES verdad. Pero me gustaría aclarar aquí entonces que Misantropía es la aversión al trato con los demás. Que la Antipatía es un sentimiento de aversion hace persona, animal o cosa. El Antonimo exacto de la palabra "Empatia" existirá?. La pregunta fue excelente y ha generado por lo visto una ola de discusiones-. Marco Tulio Cicerón, hablaba, en su libro "De Amicitia", de la Amistad entre dos personas, como un acto de Empatía. Necesitariamos saber cual es la etimología para luego encontrar su Antonimia. EM-PATIA: Que es lo contrario del prefijo "EM" en Griego? Si alguien lo sabe...


----------



## abaz

Navegando he tropezado con el post. Como este foro no es la primera vez que lo visito, y creo que me puede ser de utilidad, me registro y aprovecho para contestar aquí.
Ya me imagino que el hilo está más que cerrado, pero por si acaso...
El modelo tradicional factorial coloca en un extremo el valor "empatía", y en el otro el valor "psicotía", entendido como dificultad de proyección de la emoción de tercera a primera persona. No confundir con "psicopatía", trastorno de la psique. La psicotía no es un componente negativo de la personalidad, aunque solemos tender a considerar la empatía como positiva, del mismo modo que se tiende a considerar la extraversión. Pensad que un cirujano, por ejemplo, es muy apropiado que puntúe en psicotía.
Actualmente estoy trabajando sobre un modelo mayor. En él, lo contrario de la empatía es la anampatía; inexistencia de la capacidad de comunicación y recepción emocional.
No os canso más. Felicidades por el foro.


----------



## Cecilio

De todos modos, esos términos "anampatía", "psicotía") suenan a recientemente inventados o muy específicos del lenguaje médico. No son en absoluto palabras de uso común. --- Por cierto, ¿no sería más bien "anempatía", com "e"?


----------



## abaz

Gracias por la sugerencia, pero la cuestión es que la antonimia de la empatía no es la falta de ella (anempatía) sino una cualidad diferente en la que el "Pathos" no existe.
Por lo que se refiere a la primera cuestión sí; es cierto que se trata de neologismos propios del ámbito clínico. Pero contesté en la inteligencia de que tal vez la consulta tenía que ver con una traducción de literatura sobre psicología


----------



## Deluge

Creo que la antipatía no sería un antónimo sino un valor negativo de la empatía, así como el valor positivo sería la simpatía; los que si representan una dualidad antagónica entre sí (antipatía-simpatía). La empatía no tiene inclinación negativa o positiva por la situación con la que se compenetra, simplemente la comprende.

  La apatía tampoco me parece un antónimo porque describe la ausencia del sentimiento empático, pero no se contrapone. Es como en la dualidad bien y mal: el bien sin mal no tiene sentido y viceversa; ninguno tiene sentido con la ausencia del otro porque requiere del otro para ser juzgado como tal.

  Recuerdo más bien haber leído en algún lado que el antónimo era el ‘egoísmo’, poniendo que de no pensar colectivamente lo opuesto sería sólo pensar en sí mismo; y leyendo estas definiciones me sonó lógico ¿qué piensan ustedes?:


*Empatía:* Sentimiento de participación afectiva de una persona en la realidad que afecta a otra.

*Egoísmo:* Excesivo aprecio que tiene una persona por sí misma, y que le hace atender desmedidamente a su propio interés, sin preocuparse del de los demás.


----------



## Ynez

Creo que la falta de empatía entre personas podría deberse a diferentes factores. Algunos de ellos: egoísmo, indiferencia, frialdad. 

¿A lo mejor los términos técnicos los incluyen a todos?


----------



## DanielFuengirola

Deluge said:


> Creo que la antipatía no sería un antónimo sino un valor negativo de la empatía, así como el valor positivo sería la simpatía; los que si representan una dualidad antagónica entre sí (antipatía-simpatía). La empatía no tiene inclinación negativa o positiva por la situación con la que se compenetra, simplemente la comprende.
> 
> La apatía tampoco me parece un antónimo porque describe la ausencia del sentimiento empático, pero no se contrapone. Es como en la dualidad bien y mal: el bien sin mal no tiene sentido y viceversa; ninguno tiene sentido con la ausencia del otro porque requiere del otro para ser juzgado como tal.
> 
> Recuerdo más bien haber leído en algún lado que el antónimo era el ‘egoísmo’, poniendo que de no pensar colectivamente lo opuesto sería sólo pensar en sí mismo; y leyendo estas definiciones me sonó lógico ¿qué piensan ustedes?:
> 
> 
> *Empatía:* Sentimiento de participación afectiva de una persona en la realidad que afecta a otra.
> 
> *Egoísmo:* Excesivo aprecio que tiene una persona por sí misma, y que le hace atender desmedidamente a su propio interés, sin preocuparse del de los demás.



*Egoísmo: es la satisfacción de mis necesidades
*La madre Teresa de Calcuta, su necesidad era ayudar a los pobres y como era tan "egoísta" dedico toda su vida a ello.
Si tengo 50 euros soy egoísta y me los quedo para mi en vez de dárselo a cualquiera.
Una persona con egoismo débil, sumisa, que siempre quiere buscar la aprobación de los demás, se convertirá en una persona dependiente del afecto y aprobación de otros.
Debido al uso negativo que se le da socialmente, algunos psicólogos humanistas, diferencia entre "*egoísmo positivo*" y "*egoísmo negativo*", porque todos nacemos egoístas, se podría decir que no existe su contraparte.

Se puede tener empatía y ser egoísta, es mas, es recomendable las dos cosas.


----------



## Wolfito

Desde mi opinión empatía es ponerse en el lugar del otro, o como se dice, ponerse en sus zapatos, significa ser consciente de la persona sabiendo que uno puede estar en la misma situación.
Lo contrario para mi sería desinterés, indiferencia. Psicópata se me hace muy agresivo, como que no encaja en el habla cotidiana y apatía me da la idea de falta de interés en algo o alguién por lo que también quedaría. Antipatía se me hace como la actitud de alguien que va por la vida quejándose de todo y de todos y buscando cualquier situación para reñir.
Espero que sirva en algo mi contribución.


----------



## perrodelmal

para mí el antónimo es *apatía*.

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:*apatía *

f. Dejadez, falta de interés, vigor o energía:
su apatía por el trabajo se ha convertido en un grave problema.

Lo contrario de la empatía en este caso sería falta de interés.

Y antipatía es el antónimo de simpatía.

Saludos


----------



## mourel

lulis33 said:


> Hola! alguien sabe cual es el antónimo de la palabra empatía?
> 
> Muchas Gracias


 es psicópata


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Empatía* se formó con componentes del griego: la preposición ἐν (en, entre, con) y πάθεια (lo que se siente o experimenta internamente). Es palabra creada en el s. XX en el campo de la Psicología según el modelo de _antipatía_.

*Antipatía* se formó ya en griego con componentes propios: la preposición ἀντί (contra, en oposición) y el ya comentado πάθεια. Del griego (ἀντιπάθεια) pasó al latín _antipathīa_ (ya en Plinio) que por vía culta entró en el español en época bajomedieval o renacentista (no tengo el dato).
Después de lo expuesto no queda duda de que son los antónimos que se buscaban, o así los sentimos los que sabemos griego o tenemos nociones de este idioma y sus componentes en la formación de palabras con elementos grecolatinos.


----------



## flljob

XiaoRoel said:


> *Empatía* se formó con componentes del griego: la preposición ἐν (en, entre, con) y πάθεια (lo que se siente o experimenta internamente). Es palabra creada en el s. XX en el campo de la Psicología según el modelo de _antipatía_.
> 
> *Antipatía* se formó ya en griego con componentes propios: la preposición ἀντί (contra, en oposición) y el ya comentado πάθεια. Del griego (ἀντιπάθεια) pasó al latín _antipathīa_ (ya en Plinio) que por vía culta entró en el español en época bajomedieval o renacentista (no tengo el dato).
> Después de lo expuesto no queda duda de que son los antónimos que se buscaban, o así los sentimos los que sabemos griego o tenemos nociones de este idioma y sus componentes en la formación de palabras con elementos grecolatinos.



Tal vez etimológicamente tengas razón. Sin embargo, Edith Stein dice que la empatía _Es una experiencia sui generis, la experiencia del estado de consciencia de los otros en general… la experiencia que un yo en general tiene de otro yo similar a éste_.
Obviamente _antipatía _no sería el antónimo de _empatía_.

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

mourel said:


> es psicópata


Bienvenido/a al foro.

Los psicópatas son incapaces de sentir empatía por los demás, pero creo que eso no es más que una característica, no la esencia de la psicopatía. No creo que todos los que carecen de empatía sean psicópatas.


----------



## Artaud para millones

Hola.
La palabra que encuentro más próxima a un antónimo de empatía es ajenidad.

Saludos.


----------



## utrerana

No podemos olvidar que se puede ser empático en ciertos aspectos y no en otros. Personalmente no creo que se pueda ser totalmente empático, así que tampoco se si habría una palabra  espécifica para definir la falta de empatía. Yo me preguntaría ¿la falta de empatía a qué aspecto? y dependiendo de la respuesta, se debería buscar el antónimo.
No se es una reflexión sólo.
Un saludito compis foreros.


----------



## juandegamarra

lulis33 said:


> Hola! alguien sabe cual es el antónimo de la palabra empatía?
> 
> Muchas Gracias



Empatía es uno de los tres fenómenos que componen una misma realidad: pathia, del latín y éste del griego, que alude etimológicamente a sentir. Por tanto, es inmanente a la -patía la sensibilidad, que puede tener existencia propia, patetismo, existencia ajena, empatía, o inexistencia, apatía. O, si se prefiere, ausencia, existencia y trascendencia del mismo fenómeno con tres manifestaciones distintas, formando no una dualidad sino una trinidad. En inglés se define mejor, pues, a diferencia de la RAE, que traduce apatía por impasividad, en el Oxford Dictionary lo hace por insensibilidad.


----------



## chlapec

Namarne said:


> Yo pienso que lo defines muy bien. Sin embargo, la palabra *apatía *tiene un uso habitual en español que no es el de "falta de empatía", sino el de _abulia_, al menos esa es mi impresión.



Namarme, tu lo has dicho, el antónimo más apropiado para empatía es "falta de empatía".


----------



## Cal inhibes

Si empatía es comprensión, su antónimo sería incomprensión. 
Saludos


----------



## juandegamarra

chlapec said:


> Namarme, tu lo has dicho, el antónimo más apropiado para empatía es "falta de empatía".



*Lejos en mi ánimo de crear polémica, una cosa es el uso teórico de la lengua y otra el uso práctico de la misma. En sentido benigno, que es el normalmente original, suele emplearse un término para definir una situación, y en la práctica dársele la vuelta. Eso es lo que ha ocurrido con la palabra "apatía", en el sentido que tú has apuntado. Pero, a mayor abundamiento, y en lo que al doble sentido hace, ha ocurrido lo mismo con la palabra "patético". Una cosa es lo que equivale en teoría, sensibilidad propia, afección que provoca conmoción, y otra en el uso cotidiano, como algo lamentable, deplorable o cutre. Sin querer sentar cátedra, someto esta opinión a cualquier otra mejor razonada. *


----------



## Maximino

Pienso que para este tipo de palabras para las que no hay una sola palabra que exprese lo contrario u opuesto de ‘empatía’ lo más práctico es usar ‘falta o ausencia de empatía’, como se ha sugerido antes. Con ‘falta de empatía’ queda meridianamente claro lo que se quiere decir.


Saludos


----------



## WordRefjuc

Para mi, tendrían que crearla. Sería "anempatía", que no existe.


----------



## Georgetteli

el antónimo de empatía es ecpatía


----------



## carlosvilla

Los* antónimos *de empatía son: *ecpatía, indiferencia y antipatía. *En esencia, palabras que expresan lo contrario.

Según la *Real Academia Española*, se entiende por sinónimo aquella palabra que tiene *el mismo significado o muy parecido* a otra ,mientras que antónimo es aquella palabra que expresa una* idea opuesta o contraria a otra. *

Puedes buscar en algún diccionario de antonimos


----------



## Ballenero

¿De dónde sale "ectopía"?
¿Podrían dar la definición?
(Ya que la RAE no lo hace).
Gracias.


Georgetteli said:


> el antónimo de empatía es ecpatía





carlosvilla said:


> Los* antónimos *de empatía son: *ecpatía, indiferencia y antipatía. *En esencia, palabras que expresan lo contrario.
> 
> Según la *Real Academia Española*, se entiende por sinónimo aquella palabra que tiene *el mismo significado o muy parecido* a otra ,mientras que antónimo es aquella palabra que expresa una* idea opuesta o contraria a otra. *


----------



## Charate

Ballenero said:


> ¿De dónde sale "ectopía"?
> ¿Podrían dar la definición?
> (Ya que la RAE no lo hace).
> Gracias.


mariangelesalvarez.com/colorido-motivacional/ecpatia-vs-empatia/

Ahí sale bien explicado, me parece a mi. 

Si se entiende empatía como: *“La acción y la capacidad de ser sensible a, comprender o darse cuenta de, los sentimientos, pensamientos y experiencias de otra persona, sin que estos sentimientos, pensamientos y experiencias hayan sido comunicados de una manera objetiva o explícita”, *la ecpatía sería: *(un) proceso voluntario de exclusión de sentimientos, actitudes, pensamientos y motivaciones inducidas por otra persona*_._


----------

